# Puritan Doctrinal Literature for the lay-person



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello, dear brothers and sisters.

My church is starting up discipleship groups where 3-4 people of the same gender will get together twice a month to discuss struggles with sin, read Scripture, pray for one another, and study a book (whether from Scripture or about Scripture).

I am a leader in one of these groups, and I would love to have my group read a work on the whole of doctrine. I was wondering, for you wonderful seasoned men and women, if there are any Puritan works with these qualifications:

1) Covers the breadth of biblical doctrine (I speak of systematic theology)
2) Is of reasonable length (nothing like à Brakel or Turretin)
3) Is easily readable for the lay-person (so not Edwards or Owen)
4) Offers practical application regularly throughout (like à Brakel does so beautifully)

If any more clarification is needed, please do not hesitate to ask.

Thank you all!


----------



## rickclayfan (Jun 22, 2016)

You can try Thomas Watson's _Body of Divinity._


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 22, 2016)

Watson's Body of Divinity was my first thought, too!


----------



## chuckd (Jun 22, 2016)

I really like Holiness by J.C. Ryle. Not a Puritan obviously, but great for group studies like yours.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 22, 2016)

You might also check out Reformation Heritage Book's _Puritan Treasures for Today_ series: http://www.heritagebooks.org/categories/RHB-Publications/Puritan-Treasures-For-Today/ 

As the series description puts it: 

"Interest in the Puritans continues to grow, but many people find reading these giants of the faith a bit unnerving. The Puritan Treasures for Today Series seeks to overcome that barrier by presenting Puritan books that are convenient in size and unintimidating in length. Each book is carefully edited with modern readers in mind, smoothing out difficult language of a bygone era while retaining the meaning of the original authors. Books for the series are thoughtfully selected to provide some of the best counsel on important subjects that people continue to wrestle with today."


----------



## gracelife (Jun 22, 2016)

Can't go wrong with Body of Divinity by Thomas Watson! It is an excellent book and covers all that you are looking for!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 22, 2016)

William Ames, _The Marrow of Theology_, might also be a possibility. It is certainly systematic theology, but is also applied well. Be advised: while it is excellent, it's not so devotionally written as Watson's BOD. Note also that Watson wrote his BOD as part of a commentary on the WSC; parts II & III are his 'The 10 Commandments' and 'The Lord's Prayer' (also printed by BOT). 

Anything by Thomas Brooks, George Swinnock, or John Bunyan would likely be well-received -- they are readable, interesting, warmly experiential, and doctrinal in nature. And Ryle, though not a Puritan, is always helpful both doctrinally and practically. 

I'm presently reading through BOT's _Works of John Flavel_. Though I've not completed all 6 volumes yet, what I have read makes me willing to commend his writing as well. I mention him because in vol. 6, he gives an Exposition of the WSC. It may be helpful for your consideration, and is available for preview here: http://www.puritanlibrary.com/

I think it's a wonderful project that you're undertaking and wish you well in it.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the input. At this point, I am leaning toward Watson for two reasons:

1) The recommendations in this thread are weighty.
2) CCEL distributes it for free. This will make it possible for me to easily and cheaply provide material to those within my group.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 13, 2016)

Taylor, it occurred to me that you may like to obtain printed copies of some Puritan works for your people to read. The fine folks at Chapel Library freely reprint and mail worldwide many -- literally hundreds -- classic Puritan, Reformed, and Baptist tracts, booklets, pamphlets, and books, as well as offering them in free ebook format. Check them out at www.chapellibrary.org.


----------



## KeithW (Jul 13, 2016)

Chapel Library is a good recommendation.

While these do not cover a wide breadth of doctrine they are my two all time favorites. Pink makes things clear, at least for me, and uses a lot of Scriptures supporting what he is talking about.

"The Sovereignty Of God", by Arthur W. Pink.
"The Attributes Of God", by Arthur W. Pink.

Both are available for free in electronic form at the Arthur W. Pink Archives. The cheapest printed form I know of is by Watchmaker Publishing.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 13, 2016)

KeithW said:


> Pink makes things clear, at least for me, and uses a lot of Scriptures supporting what he is talking about.



I did not think about Pink. He does have a way of applying whatever he is teaching—if not directly, indirectly. I always seem to know how my life is different based upon what he is teaching me.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 13, 2016)

KeithW said:


> Chapel Library is a good recommendation.
> 
> While these do not cover a wide breadth of doctrine they are my two all time favorites. Pink makes things clear, at least for me, and uses a lot of Scriptures supporting what he is talking about.
> 
> ...



Chapel Library offers both titles in paperback at no charge.


----------



## KeithW (Jul 13, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I did not think about Pink. He does have a way of applying whatever he is teaching—if not directly, indirectly. I always seem to know how my life is different based upon what he is teaching me.


Pink is the one who introduced me to God's sovereignty / the doctrines of grace / Calvinism, and convinced me. I have heard this book has convinced many people.



reaganmarsh said:


> Chapel Library offers both titles in paperback at no charge.


I looked at their online version of "The Sovereignty Of God" and it does not have the appendices, like appendix C which addresses the use of the word "world" in John 3:16. It makes me wonder if this is the edition published by Banner Of Truth Trust, which is known for having removed from the book much of the Calvinist argumentation, including removing the appendices.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 13, 2016)

KeithW said:


> I looked at their online version of "The Sovereignty Of God" and it does not have the appendices, like appendix C which addresses the use of the word "world" in John 3:16. It makes me wonder if this is the edition published by Banner Of Truth Trust, which is known for having removed from the book much of the Calvinist argumentation, including removing the appendices.



The Banner of Truth is a Calvinist organization. I think they removed what they thought were hyper-Calvinistic tendencies in Pink. I am not sure regarding to the specifics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 13, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> KeithW said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at their online version of "The Sovereignty Of God" and it does not have the appendices, like appendix C which addresses the use of the word "world" in John 3:16. It makes me wonder if this is the edition published by Banner Of Truth Trust, which is known for having removed from the book much of the Calvinist argumentation, including removing the appendices.
> ...



My understanding is that they removed the section on God's sovereignty in reprobation. To teach that God is sovereign in reprobation is not hyper-calvinism, as evident from Calvin's _Treatise on Predestination_.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 13, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> Taylor Sexton said:
> 
> 
> > KeithW said:
> ...



Like I said, I am not sure regarding the specifics. I am probably completely wrong. I have just always heard that TBoT has aversion to what they feel is hyper-Calvinistic, albeit what they deem such is not always so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 13, 2016)

I would also add Practical Religion by JC Ryle. It is a collection of essays on various doctrines and is practical and contains wonderful applications. http://www.christianbook.com/apps/p...nt=ESRCP|M&item_code=&Ntk=keywords&Ntt=712249


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 13, 2016)

KeithW said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Chapel Library offers both titles in paperback at no charge.
> ...



I heard a while back that BOT edited that work, but never knew what was removed. That CL publishes an (apparently) edited version is very curious...the CL edition is the only one I've read. I'll have to see if I can get a copy of an unedited edition, or find the excised portions online somewhere.


----------



## KeithW (Jul 14, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> KeithW said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...


Providence Baptist Ministries has the unedited version in electronic form for free. The publisher I mentioned for hardcopies also has the unedited version. PBMinistries also has several author writers.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you, Keith!


----------

